# Why I keep a Fire Extinguisher in shop.



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Let me start off by saying this was not a big fire but could have been. Don't want any of my Buddies too worry.

I have always had big red hanging in the corner of both my Garage and woodshop. When I bought them I was thinking man these are kind of pricey but if I need it one day it will be worth it.

12-31-10, Blondie is working finishing Payroll, I'm in the shop finishing the doors for a practice cabinet I'm making before making the two that will be going on a blank wall in the Kitchen. The stick and cope for the rails and stiles are complete, and I have sanded down the door panels that I'm making out of Blue Oak. ( I purchased the wood from Rob, Socalwood who has left this site due to a cpl immature Jocks, another story. ) http://www.tulepeaktimber.com/site/main?page=Home

He warned me that this wood was very hard. It is truly amazing I can't wait to post it to show everyone, sorry got distracted.

While routing the raised panel portion of the door with my Summerfelds Router Bit Kit and my Triton Router that is 7 months old, is when it started to go wrong. I was going slow, watching for problem or chip out. On the last door, I had approx 6 inches to go and started seeing smoke. My first thought was these bits are already dull? Then as I slowed down to safely pull back the piece the motor started slowing down and the smoke getting worse.

When I bent down, I saw my Triton Router Housing glowing red and flames! I said OH, S T !!!! & ran over to the Fire Extinguisher. The mind works fast in trying times; I am thinking Man I don't want to spray this, who's going to clean it up? Stupid, right? Gave a short Blast popped it out of table and went outside with it.

Now I'm mad, thinking this is brand new router this shouldn't have happened but thankful all is well.

While I like my Triton I have found that buying there product I was miss informed which I should have caught, so it is my fault. While it a Australian Co there made in China. The only Service Center in the US is in Mich., so I have to wait until Monday to see if the Yr warranty will be honored. Mean while either I buy another router for the table or the project is on hold!

Thx for reading and sharing,


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

Glad you are ok and were fast on your feet. Most importantly you were prepared. I will be getting another big red one for the shop too today. I have two inside the house but I will dedicate one to my shop stuff.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Ouch!
Lucky you were aware.
My Red's are dusty but at every door.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

bummer - hope the navy training kicked in - I have the big porter cable attached to a jessem lift - it has made at least 100 raised panels over the years with no issue at all.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

glad you and yours are alright Ken 
and lucky you that it started smoking before you were finished with the use of it
think of what cuold have happen if you was finish with the routing and sat it on a pile of dust and chips and had lieve for a coffebreak = no shop now after you have entertained you neighboers with blue lights etc. etc.

take care
Dennis


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Yikes.
Glad you ended up safe.
What a bummer.

Steve


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, that's scary! Had somewhat of a similar situation happen when I was routing the dado's in my phenolic out feed table to extend my miter slots, I noticed something red in the corner of my eye as it got sucked up into the vac. Next thing I know, the vacuum is smoking and I rush it out back and dump it out. The air from the the vacuum took that hot little ember and it started to burn all the dust inside. Scary!!!

Glad nothing worse happened to you and your shop…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! That is scary all right!

There is one thing I have learned about the Router…

It is real easy to want to go real slow… BUT, with real hard wood, all that does is generate more heat from friction…

It is better to start moving the router FASTER through the wood… and if you have the power in the router, it will cut the wood and go through it… and if you see smoke, move it a little faster… to cool it down by going into cooler wood and CUT it.

Try it sometime… it really works…

Glad you got through it OK.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad to hear it was as small a fire as you say. I know how fast something that small can GROW.
I have a four fire extinguishers through out the house. Heck one year I gave each of my kids one as part of a Christmas present.
I'm glad it worked out.
On the bright side… you get to start the new year with either a new router or a like new one…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune in the shop. Its kind of funny at some of the things that can go through ones mind in times like this. Am glad you posted this to remind us just how valuable our fire extinguishers are in the shop and how much they can save us for having them. I have a big red as well, but this type of scenario makes me consider smaller ones. Having smaller ones at machines could be very valuable.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx everyone for the kind words and thoughts. Talk to you soon. Yes the Navy Advanced Fire fFghting Training Paid off!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy all went well.
What a story, and yes it's not a bad idea with a way to stop fire in the shop I see.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ken, Glad to hear you and the rest of your shop are safe. Be thankful you only lost the router. Good luck with your warranty claim.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

OK Ken, You have a *********************************** in high suspense. Who cleaned up the mess. lol A router is much cheaper than a house or shop. Keep the Big Red close and regularly serviced. I grabbed one once that just hissed air, made me glad I always carried two on the truck. When they get out of date the power can and will pack down.

Glad you didn't have a bigger loss. I understand the Triton is a fantastic machine. It would be interesting to know what the problem was. I'm sure it was something very unique. Good luck on the warranty. Hope to hear you are back in the swing of things very soon. Rand


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had the wife Clean it in between making dinner! Thought she needed a break LOL


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

On your last comment Ken Yeah! right I believe you. It's a scary situation when you see smoke in a shop full of wood & very valuable tools isn't it? Glad you kept a cool head

Best 
Trevor


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad things didn't get any worse. Hope they give you a new router!

Lew


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken, sorry for your trouble, but thanks for sharing. That could happen to any of us anytime and its sure smart to be prepared. I have a couple fire extinguishers hanging in my shop and they likely need to be checked. We only need them for that few minutes such as you had and right then they are priceless. Happy 2011!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx again all, Yes, I was kidding she didn't clean it. She was sitting here looking at LJ"s with me and was laughing that I put that on here.

There is a comic called Hagar the Horrible, which is running joke here. I will share with you to help understand my silliness.

Helga, why don't you take a break from plowing those fields and come in make me some lunch!, while he is sitting on the porch drinking his beer."

Blondie grew up on a dairy farm in Upstate New York, which I kid her about it. However, reality is she can work day and night w/o break and normally does. As I found out long ago just how hard farmers work. Most of you know I'm a city boy thru and thru.

Just a little insight to my humor.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm glad you're alright and that it didn't somehow start up after you left the shop from the heat or something so that you saw it and were able to take care of it.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad all worked out….. you kept a level head throughout and reacted well


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Me too!! Glad you and the shop are OK!!  I was just out to look at a fire job today. They had a water leak in the basement. Let a shop vacuum running. Dog knocked it over. It over heated and started a fire in the basement! :-(( House & dog probably saved by a security system with a monitored smoke detector.

One day I was at the shooting range. I caught that rancid smell of electrical smoke:-(( I couldn't believe it!! Nothing was plugged in. I finally noticed my 35mm camera with a battery operated flash unit was smoking. The flash unit totally shorted out. The batteries expanded to where I could not get them out of the unit. If it had been left on in the closet in the house, it would have started a serious fire :-(( That was just 4 AA batteries!!

BTW, check and shake those fire extinguishers once in a while. They settle and are totally useless :-(


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know how long those reds are still good? I've had 4-5 of them around the house and shop for about 10 years. There are no pressure gauges or any way I can tell if they are still good. I would hate to find out they are expired in the middle of a growing fire in my shop!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If they do not have the gauge, i would consider them expired. You might keep them for back up, but shake them up and try one to see if it is any good for that??


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Topamax Survivor. A very sensible answer. Replacements are cheap and fires aren't. I'm off to HD Thanks again


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad to here you're ok and everything went well. I've never had a tool try to celebrate the new year by turning itself into fireworks but I hope I never do either. I've got my fire extinguisher ready though, just in case. Hope your year goes better than the way the last one ended for you. Happy New Year to you and Blondie!


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad to hear you are sorted out. I also have a Triton and unfortunately in South Africa we do not have a agent anymore. The problem is my speed control is busted. Is it possible to tell me what the web address is of this service centre in your country
Thanks 
Nollie
South Africa


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad you're ok, and nothing worse happened. I would say an extinguisher in a shop is just as important as toilet paper in the bathroom. Nuff said


----------



## fireone (Jan 6, 2010)

All great commments above! Being a retired fire chief I must add that extinguishers should be placed at door ways leading out so you don't "paint" yourself in the corner. Always keep the exit to your back when using an extinguisher. Install smoke detectors just outside of the shop doorway so dust does not give you a false alarm. Remember most solvents are heavier than air and will seek a lower level such as where pilot lights and igniters are located on water heaters and furnaces.

Yes, without a pressure guage thay all have a shelf life. It is wise to shake them from time to time as the chemical powder inside likes to cake down especially if they are exposed to vibration like a workshop. Have them checked annually by a fire extinguisher business in your community. They have the tools and equipment and know how. A clean shop is a safe shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Chief, What is the proper thing to do with the ones without a gauge?

Edit: are they haz-mat or just garbage?


----------



## jm64 (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad nothing more serious happened. Thanks for sharing the story. I'm picking up an extinguisher on the way home from work


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

glad all is ok

sorry sick humor but if your over insured then its all new toys and a work shop to boot.

Have mine hanging in the corner. Have one in my bedroom incase things get bad in the house too.


----------

